# Some pics of my toyger kitten



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)

I get to take him home July 5th when he is 12 weeks old. 
I think I am going to name him either Dexter or Quinn.














[/IMG]


----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's adorable!!!!!!!!

I love _Quinn_, it's different and I think it suits him better than the name of a serial killer (even though I like the show).

:luv


----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)

We love that show! Haha thats why I was thinking Dexter. 

Quinn is the name of a character in the sookie stackhouse books. He is a really sexy buffed bald guy with purple eyes that was a suitor for the main character, and also he is a were-tiger. He was one of my favorite characters.

Im torn between the two. I think I might have to meet him to see which fits him best. Is he a lover or a killer? I guess I will have to see.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You never know, an entirely different name may pop into your head when you meet him in person.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

What a cute kitten!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

He's absolutely adorable! Such a handsome kitty. :]


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll help you think of a name! Just, uhh, send him to me for awhile so that I can assess his personality . . . :wink

He is precious! We look forward to hearing stories about him growing up once he arrives. And seeing pictures. Well, mostly seeing pictures.

Congratulations!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He's cute! Congrats!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Gorgeous kitten.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

So cute!!

I like Dexter better; I've seen to many female "Quinns" on tv.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Ohhh, so cute!!! :love2 I bet you can't wait to get him home! I like both names, but am also partial to Dexter.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

I vote Dexter as well. :]


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Aww he looks like a Sugar Plum to me, so sweet lookin'!


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh wow, he is sooo tiny!! I like both those names you have picked out, good luck picking your fave!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Sooo cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What about Quincy? That's how I (mis)read your post initially....


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's a sweetheart!


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Oh lucky, I always wanted a Toyger :love2 I would say Dexter over Quinn, and thats only cuz I lost my female cat who's name was Quinn 4 years ago..I love the name but it shouts female to me


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Just sooo adorable! I agree,
_Quinn _is a gorgeous name!!!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL, LOVE IT! I actually named mine Lumen after the show


----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks everybody and yes I am so very excited! I get to go visit him on May 22nd. I wish his breeder lived closer. I did a bunch of research on what kitty stuff to get and have ordered most of it. It has started arriving and its soo exciting its like christmastime. Sofar it looks like the things I have gotten are high quality and stand up to what everybody says they are. I guess I wont know until the kitty comes home and uses it all though.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Or Dexter......................


----------

